#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Clonar tema wordpress

## Zadinnin

Olá como e possivel clonar um tema wordpress e com ele criar um script desse tema com painel para adicionar post entre outras coisas

----------


## biohazzard

boa tarde! você tem o wordpress instalado?

----------

